# Actual Oil change capacity for 2.5L ?



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

VW gave me a new engine (oil was leakin thru the block







)..picked up car last week. Went to get gas, checked oil...way up the dipstick!







I drained out almost a quart thru the oil filter drain valve, by draining and running engine then draining again. Oil got to just a hair above max level...took it to dealer today. They said they put in "6.4 quarts" no more no less...showed em the two jars full of oil..lots of head scratchin. Service manager said: "They have computer controlled dispensers for syn oil at each work station, and tech can't get more than the work order allows...so the 6.4 quart capacity that VW publishes as the change volume must be wrong."














What have you DIY oil changers found out about what it takes to fill a 2.5L after draining and filter change? Thanks for the input! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4ty-phive (May 28, 2005)

The service manual says it's a little over 6 quarts. I'ma have to check again. Anyway, when I did let the stealership change my oil, they only put 6 quarts in it and my car runs fine. So, that's what I do.


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

I believe my manual stated 5.9? I know it wasn't over 6. I should check that again.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*

I just put 6 quarts.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

Does 6 quarts get the oil near the "max" level on the dipstick? I closely read the Bentley (paperback Jetta version) and found a "6.3 quart capacity with filter change" note...but that would mean if the dealer really put only 6.4 quarts in mine it woulda been just slightly over max mark, not way up the dipstick wire, and I wouldn't have had to drain almost a full quart to get it down to the "max" level..acturally just a hair above it still!







Somethin's "rotten in Denmark" as the ol sayin goes!


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_I just put 6 quarts. 

x2


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

Perhaps the motor they put in came with the "break in" oil in it already... and they added the 6.3qts on top of that...








Wow, if they cant get that right, wonder if it is installed properly...










_Modified by 07JettaMK5 at 6:43 PM 8-12-2008_


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (07JettaMK5)*

I am not sure about "break-in-oil" From my understanding, unless it is a sealed unopened container, you cannot ship oil. Since an engine may have plugs, but not proper double seals for a fluid, I don't think they come with anything other than residual oil in them.
As far as oil amount goes, the amount listed for the 2.0t is like 5.9qt, but my Passat was just over the full line with 5, and that was on a cold engine.


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

6 quarts here


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Actual Oil change capacity for 2.5L ? (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_Mine was high from factory also, dealer did the 5k and after the first change I did (10k) it was a bit high because I had read 6.4 on here. 20k change I did 6 and it was at max line. Not really a big deal overall.

If you really overfill (mine was a quart over) the crank case it is a big deal..it can "poison" your cat converter..and if you've looked at one of those costs you see it is a "big deal"!


----------



## VinnieGI1.8T2002 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: Actual Oil change capacity for 2.5L ? (spitpilot)*

5.8 quarts of 5w40 full syn.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_I am not sure about "break-in-oil" From my understanding, unless it is a sealed unopened container, you cannot ship oil. Since an engine may have plugs, but not proper double seals for a fluid, I don't think they come with anything other than residual oil in them.

I'm not sure where you got that, I used to work in the steamship business and I never heard of that rule. FWIW, I bought my 530i via the European Delivery program and when my car finally made it to the U.S. (with ~2,000 miles on the clock), the oil that showed on my dipstick was definitely not new.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Actual Oil change capacity for 2.5L ? (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_
If you really overfill (mine was a quart over) the crank case it is a big deal..it can "poison" your cat converter..and if you've looked at one of those costs you see it is a "big deal"!























1/3 quart is not going to hurt anything.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Actual Oil change capacity for 2.5L ? (RedRabidRabbit)*

6qt even, after warm-up and then a 3 minute drain back, the oil was right at the to of the cross-hatch on the dip-stick.


----------

